# Does the ICS update for droid 4 mean anything for bionic owners?



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

My girlfriend's d4 just got the ICS update (4.0.4). Are bionics next? I don't think moto forgot about us lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## ParkerNisbet1 (Feb 27, 2012)

We should be, but knowing Motorola... The Bionic has, however, had a ton of leaks of ICS, so theoretically it should be close.


----------



## fodderp (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm sure we will be getting our update before or shortly after September 1st. I'm sure of this. Motorola isn't holding back with malice. It is a process that we can't understand. But we will have ics soon on our beloved bionic. I'm sure of this. I have a source close within mobility.


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

After messing with my gf's d4 for a bit, I'm not so sure I really want it now lol I could very well be missing something but I was not impressed in any way. Motorola/Verizon can take their time

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## DrJay (Mar 6, 2012)

Obviously you have not flashed ics on your bionic yet....

Sent from my ICS DROID BIONIC using my fingers


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

You are correct! I wasn't trying to bash ICS lol I'm sure I'll like it when I get it

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## destes37 (Jun 6, 2011)

"Does the ICS update for droid 4 mean anything for bionic owners?"

As a Bionic owner, this means that the 4 has ICS and the Bionic does not. 

I've been running .232 since it was leaked, I dont worry about other phones updates.


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

I wasn't impressed with the ics leak. But then again, I hook my phone up to my tv and watch online video. With flash not working on ics I probably won't update when they officially release it. I just don't like having to lose features in order to gain new ones. Not to mentioned, my college uses flash for their students section on their website. Without having flash, I wouldn't be able to access my courses from my phone.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brainwash1 (Jan 9, 2012)

Flash works. There will be no support for Android 4.1, but if you're resourceful enough to run Jellybean on your Bionic you'll also figure out how to install flash.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ParkerNisbet1 (Feb 27, 2012)

brainwash1 said:


> There will be no support for Android 4.1, but if you're resourceful enough to run Jellybean on your Bionic you'll also figure out how to install flash.


Even though this topic seems to have died down, I figured this news important enough to post anyways. Our beloved Bionic may in fact receive support for Android 4.1 Jelly Bean, as announced by Motorola at their recent shindig in New York (on September 5th).

http://www.gottabemobile.com/2012/09/05/motorola-promises-jelly-bean-updates-for-droid-razr-razr-maxx-droid-bionic-and-more/

I hope dearly that this becomes a reality, however, considering we still haven't even gotten Ice Cream Sandwich, I am somewhat skeptical of "promises" made by Motorola...


----------



## SonicJoe (Dec 24, 2011)

ParkerNisbet1 said:


> Even though this topic seems to have died down, I figured this news important enough to post anyways. Our beloved Bionic may in fact receive support for Android 4.1 Jelly Bean, as announced by Motorola at their recent shindig in New York (on September 5th).
> 
> http://www.gottabemobile.com/2012/09/05/motorola-promises-jelly-bean-updates-for-droid-razr-razr-maxx-droid-bionic-and-more/
> 
> I hope dearly that this becomes a reality, however, considering we still haven't even gotten Ice Cream Sandwich, I am somewhat skeptical of "promises" made by Motorola...


Moto says MOST phones released in 2011 will get JB. My skepticism says the Bionic gets shafted. But at least they'll give us a $100 credit for a new phone.


----------



## ParkerNisbet1 (Feb 27, 2012)

SonicJoe said:


> But at least they'll give us a $100 credit for a new phone.


Yep, if we don't get JB I am sure as hell glad they did this ^^^. I think I may hold out for one of these supposed "five Nexus devices" coming around December. As much as I love my Bionic, I am not to happy with the history of updates coming from Motorola...


----------



## mrhoogles (May 29, 2012)

will the 100 dollar credit be for any phone or just motorola? pretty sure i don't want a phone with a locked bootloader ever again.


----------



## ef_n_dirtysouth (Jul 29, 2011)

mrhoogles said:


> will the 100 dollar credit be for any phone or just motorola? pretty sure i don't want a phone with a locked bootloader ever again.


just motorola

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bhp117 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hope they willl come through with releasing the dev editions razr m / hd / maxx hd


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

fodderp said:


> I'm sure we will be getting our update before or shortly after September 1st. I'm sure of this. Motorola isn't holding back with malice. It is a process that we can't understand. But we will have ics soon on our beloved bionic. I'm sure of this. I have a source close within mobility.


So......how much is "shortly" after the 1st?









Sent from my SGH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brainwash1 (Jan 9, 2012)

MistaWolfe said:


> So......how much is "shortly" after the 1st?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


October 9

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ParkerNisbet1 (Feb 27, 2012)

brainwash1 said:


> October 9


Are you kidding? That long? How do you know this?


----------



## bhp117 (Jan 14, 2012)

Comfirmed Ota 6.7.245 - 9/31


----------



## Herrsmoothe (Feb 6, 2012)

bhp117 said:


> Comfirmed Ota 6.7.245 - 9/31


Source? 
Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## brainwash1 (Jan 9, 2012)

ParkerNisbet1 said:


> Are you kidding? That long? How do you know this?


 made up.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------

